# Pheasant Pharms....?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Since i've mostly given up on hunting wild ones in Utah... and because i'd like to take my wife and have good chances of getting birds can you make some suggestions for places near by with good pricing, success, fun etc.. I live in Bountiful. Post the name of place, pricing and your experience, thanks!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Diamond Ranch in Syracuse is a nice little farm that offers some nice flying birds.

http://www.trainingyourretriever.com/diamond-ranch-pheasant-hunts/

Jed runs a good operation and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> Diamond Ranch in Syracuse is a nice little farm that offers some nice flying birds.


I have hunted here quite a few years and Jed is great and he has made some great upgrades for this year as well.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! Also excuse my ignorance, but how does it work on a farm or private land? Do they open for hunting opening morning? Or is because its private they can hunt whenever they want? i.e. before the season opens and after, does it matter? Whats the rules for them?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

drsx said:


> Thanks guys! Also excuse my ignorance, but how does it work on a farm or private land? Do they open for hunting opening morning? Or is because its private they can hunt whenever they want? i.e. before the season opens and after, does it matter? Whats the rules for them?


Generally they have a longer season. I think here in Utah it is September 1 through March 31.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Look up hunt western skys. It is in Howell and corine. 
Stearling runs it and he will treat you right. His membership cost is low and bird prices are good to.


----------

